
Palantir to pay $1.7m over accusation it discriminates against Asian applicants - koops
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/26/palantir-racial-discrimination-lawsuit-asians-peter-thiel
======
gamechangr
Planter doesn't have... "with ties to Donald Trump."

The media keeps getting less competent.

Remember the CEO of Palanir blasting Trump?

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/video-shows-
palantir-c...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/video-shows-palantir-ceo-
ridiculing-trump-and-slamming-his?utm_term=.cadaY8mP1l#.kdn4BEegb6)

~~~
grzm
In the second paragraph of the article, they explain what they consider the
ties between Trump and Palantir:

> _The $20bn data-analytics company, co-founded by Peter Thiel, one of the
> president’s advisers,_

~~~
gamechangr
so let's get this straight "ties to the Trump" = advisors. That's
disappointingly shallow perspective.

I guess Facebook has ties to trump? So would Paypal and Founders Fund?

I'm sure you know Peter Thiel holds a position at Y Combinator and thus Hacker
News. I guess we all have "ties to trump" now.

[https://medium.com/projectinclude/peter-thiel-yc-and-hard-
de...](https://medium.com/projectinclude/peter-thiel-yc-and-hard-
decisions-2b91bab83764)

Bad reporting...

~~~
grzm
You may very well disagree with the Guardian as to what constitutes a "tie".
Ignoring that they made clear their justification for doing so and arguing
that the relationship between Thiel and Trump is equivalent to the
relationship between the average HN and Trump is disingenuous. If your issue
with the Guardian in particular and the media in general is that they're not
being fair in their reporting, you need to do better than they are in your
criticism of them.

